# 2022 TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX $ 51,362.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*JUST ARRIVED THIS TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX MANGROVE IN COLOR POWERED WITH A F150LB YAMAHA , SWIM LADDER, HEAD CONSOLE, LOTS STORAGE, BUILT IN ICE CHEST, PLENTY SEATING LIVE WELLS, THESE DONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 361-758-2140 $51,362.00
























































*


----------

